# Service-Aspekte von Web-Anwendungen



## miketech (23. Aug 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Thema Web-Anwendungen und insbesondere dem Fall, dass die Web-Anwendungen nicht innerhalb desselben Unternehmens gehostet sind, in dem sie verwendet werden, sondern von einem anderen Anbieter über das Internet.

Hier kommen ja nun diverse Service-Aspekte zum tragen. Seien es Sicherheitsaspekte oder einfach das Einhalten von Verfügbarkeiten und weiteren eventuellen Service-Level-Agreements. 

D.h. man muss sich überlegen: Was muss ich als Anbieter beachten, wenn ich eine Anwendung über das Internet einem Kunden zur Verfügung stelle?

Zu diesem Thema suche ich geeignete Literatur, die zum einen die Problemstellung erläutert oder auch aktuelle Ansätze zur Lösung der Probleme/Anforderungen vorstellt. Kennt hier jemand etwas? Oder gibt es noch weitere Schlagworte, die man hier zuordnen kann? Würde mich über ein paar Anregungen freuen.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## ms (23. Aug 2007)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du selbst Java Webapplikationen für andere hosten, richtig?

ms


----------



## miketech (23. Aug 2007)

Hi,

genau. Die Anwendung soll nicht beim Anwender im Intranet laufen, sondern über das Internet erreichbar sein.

Das Problem lässt sich ja auch auf Nicht-Java Web-Anwendungen übertragen. 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## ms (23. Aug 2007)

Ich denke, du wirst hier nicht viel Informationen dazu bekommen da jeder Hoster von genau diesen Informationen lebt.

ms


----------



## miketech (23. Aug 2007)

Hi,

ich bin ja auch gar nicht auf der Suche nach Patentlösungen, sondern eigentlich eher auf der Suche nach Literatur (Artikel etc.) die diese Problematik ansprechen, bzw. überhaupt auflisten, was generell zu beachten ist.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## ms (23. Aug 2007)

Hab das hier gefunden:
http://www.boran.com/security/

ms


----------



## byte (23. Aug 2007)

Der Betreff ist etwas irreführend. Er suggeriert, dass es hier um SOA geht. Der Thread wäre in Sonstiges besser aufgehoben.


----------



## miketech (24. Aug 2007)

Hi,

danke für den Link, werds mir mal anschauen.

@Byto: Nur weil das Wort Service dasteht? 

Gruß

Mike


----------

